
Lessons From the War Over Skype - ashish_0x90
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/06/lessons-from-the-world-war-over-skype/
======
gord
This reads like a badly organized blog post, without the personal touch.

Given the event has resolved in some way, Id expect this article to summarize
clearly the whole saga thus far with some perspective or insight.

It points to earlier articles, but I don't have time to look those up to get
context - that's what I'm reading this article for.

